# norditropin simplexx



## NOTHING CHANGES (May 16, 2012)

Just got hold of these from a reliable source and opinions on if there genuine or not


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

I have no idea about these but if I was forking out for this sorta stuff I would wanna know before I bought it!! Not cheap from what I've heard


----------



## NOTHING CHANGES (May 16, 2012)

I'm not paying street prices mate as the source is a good friend of my training partners


----------



## NOTHING CHANGES (May 16, 2012)

more pics


----------



## NOTHING CHANGES (May 16, 2012)

anybody got an opinion on these


----------



## Effloresce (May 7, 2010)

looks fine


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

They look genuine to me,I have just been using them with excellent effect.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

g2g i have the exact same now and results are awesome


----------



## NOTHING CHANGES (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback guys I started them today at 3 iu am Monday to Friday


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

most faked pharma GH out there and the fakes are extremely good i have been stung before, i would not touch it


----------



## NOTHING CHANGES (May 16, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> most faked pharma GH out there and the fakes are extremely good i have been stung before, i would not touch it


hi Paul I agree it's definitely a minefield with these as it is with all gh on the black market

the only reason I purchased thease is because they are from a very respected guy and not only as a source

while your here whats your view on hyge black tops

cheers Paul


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

NOTHING CHANGES said:


> hi Paul I agree it's definitely a minefield with these as it is with all gh on the black market
> 
> the only reason I purchased thease is because they are from a very respected guy and not only as a source
> 
> ...


i have not used them mate so do not trust them, i prefer the Dr Lin type these days (Green tops (10iu), Yellow tops (8iu)) i recently did some research into all the fakes and got to speak to a person who showed me some info on what was being put into the fakes.......so now i just trust the Dr Lin type where the security code is validated as the fakers cannot reproduce this for some reason....

i am getting some Green and Yellow top GH sorted and going to do a serum test, i will post the info up once it has been done.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i have not used them mate so do not trust them, i prefer the Dr Lin type these days (Green tops (10iu), Yellow tops (8iu)) i recently did some research into all the fakes and got to speak to a person who showed me some info on what was being put into the fakes.......so now i just trust the Dr Lin type where the security code is validated as the fakers cannot reproduce this for some reason....
> 
> i am getting some Green and Yellow top GH sorted and going to do a serum test, i will post the info up once it has been done.


Ive just seen some fake yellow tops. Code doesn't validate n made v poorly. Whole silver bit n plunger came out


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the code is the one thing they cannot fake i got told the real web address but obviously i cannot put it up (and won't answer PM's) but put it this way there is no com in it.

the fakes are more likely to be GHRP or nothing.....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> the code is the one thing they cannot fake i got told the real web address but obviously i cannot put it up (and won't answer PM's) but put it this way there is no com in it.
> 
> the fakes are more likely to be GHRP or nothing.....


I shot ten iu for 4 days straight. Nothing


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> i have not used them mate so do not trust them, i prefer the Dr Lin type these days (Green tops (10iu), Yellow tops (8iu)) i recently did some research into all the fakes and got to speak to a person who showed me some info on what was being put into the fakes.......so now i just trust the Dr Lin type where the security code is validated as the fakers cannot reproduce this for some reason....
> 
> i am getting some Green and Yellow top GH sorted and going to do a serum test, i will post the info up once it has been done.


Dr lins are doing 8iu yellow tops now?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

They have been doing these for years mate


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> They have been doing these for years mate


Really iv never used them myself but I always thought the dr Lins were 10 iu yellow tops

Iv never actually come across any and will def be interested in your serum results cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

The 10iu vials are green tops mate the yellow tops are 8iu


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> i have not used them mate so do not trust them, i prefer the Dr Lin type these days (Green tops (10iu), Yellow tops (8iu)) i recently did some research into all the fakes and got to speak to a person who showed me some info on what was being put into the fakes.......so now i just trust the Dr Lin type where the security code is validated as the fakers cannot reproduce this for some reason....
> 
> i am getting some Green and Yellow top GH sorted and going to do a serum test, i will post the info up once it has been done.


Original hygene also have scratch off codes Paul, or are these not as valid as the dr lins? Is there a difference, I haven't seem a dr lin kit personally?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Elvis82 said:


> Original hygene also have scratch off codes Paul, or are these not as valid as the dr lins? Is there a difference, I haven't seem a dr lin kit personally?


i have only had the originals without the scratch codes, i believe the scratch codes on the original are relatively new?


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> i have only had the originals without the scratch codes, i believe the scratch codes on the original are relatively new?


Oh right, yeah they are new I think. Using 200iu hygene with codes at the moment, not impressed as of yet, prob gonna up the dose and see.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Elvis82 said:


> Oh right, yeah they are new I think. Using 200iu hygene with codes at the moment, not impressed as of yet, prob gonna up the dose and see.


What dose you currently using mate?


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

B.I.G said:


> What dose you currently using mate?


I went straight to 5iu am shot, I expected it to be a little high and maybe need to back off but I've noticed nothing, been using nearly 2 weeks. Are you using hygene?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

HGH is the biggest minefield out there. I won't trust any for that reason. I stick to peps.


----------



## bynste (Mar 25, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i have not used them mate so do not trust them, i prefer the Dr Lin type these days (Green tops (10iu), Yellow tops (8iu)) i recently did some research into all the fakes and got to speak to a person who showed me some info on what was being put into the fakes.......so now i just trust the Dr Lin type where the security code is validated as the fakers cannot reproduce this for some reason....
> 
> i am getting some Green and Yellow top GH sorted and going to do a serum test, i will post the info up once it has been done.


So Pscarb, are you saying that the Dr Lin ones, everyone believes are the tribal design ones are really fakes? Cause they are yellow tops 10iu green tops 8iu, and have the website advertised on the security code and under the wheel on the box. These are the ones with no dot com in.

These are the ones iv been led in everything I read to be Dr Lins??

have you made a mistake here (as in just mixed up your colours)? Or are the ones I talk about fake?

thanks.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes I made a typo the colours are the other way round


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> HGH is the biggest minefield out there. I won't trust any for that reason. I stick to peps.


What's your pep protocol mate? Are you gettng good results? Which brand?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Tom's peptides off Dats website. I shoot once before bed as I am lazy (boom dose of IPAM and Mod GRF).


----------

